# werd geboren/is geboren



## Tazzler

Hi, 

Which is more common?

Hij werd er geboren.
Hij is er geboren.

I would say the first, but I saw the second one. I'm wondering what you think about it.

Thank you.


----------



## theo1006

Tazzler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which is more common?
> 
> Hij werd er geboren.
> Hij is er geboren.
> 
> Thank you.


 
In my opinion there is a difference in usage.

"werd" is past tense, therefore I would use it about someone not living anymore, like "Shakespeare werd geboren in Stratford on Avon".

"is geboren" I would use about someone still living, like "Mijn zoon is geboren in Amsterdam".

Regards,
Theo


----------



## optimistique

Hi Tazzler,

The second sentence is definitely more common, if not the only possible choice. But see theo1006's post, which explains it all.


----------



## 123455

Hi,
werd geboren we use more if the person in not any more there 
is geboren  the person is still allive
Antwerpen Belguim


----------



## Tazzler

Thank for your answers.


----------



## moldo

Tazzler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which is more common?
> 
> Hij werd er geboren.
> Hij is er geboren.
> 
> I would say the first, but I saw the second one. I'm wondering what you think about it.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Hello Tazzler,

What has Google to say about this?

"is geboren" 760.000
"hij is geboren" 91.600

"werd geboren" 465.000
"hij werd geboren" 60.900

So, the winner is ..... "is geboren".

Regards, moldo

P.S. websites www.isgeboren.nl and www.hijisgeboren.nl


----------



## johannes valks

The clue is that birth and deadth are events that cannot be undone. Therefore

Hij is geboren.
Hij is dood.

Hij was geboren. means that he is no longer born??? did he get back in his mother belly???
Hij was dood. means that he is no longer dead??? he is living again?


----------



## johannes valks

theo1006 said:


> In my opinion there is a difference in usage.
> 
> "werd" is past tense, therefore I would use it about someone not living anymore, like "Shakespeare werd geboren in Stratford on Avon".
> 
> "is geboren" I would use about someone still living, like "Mijn zoon is geboren in Amsterdam".
> 
> Regards,
> Theo



The correct phrase is

 "Shakespeare *is* geboren in Stratford on Avon"
 "Shakespeare *is* overleden in Stratford on Avon"


----------



## eno2

Je ziet 'werd 'en 'is' allebei zowat overal gebruikt. Ook 'was' is mogelijk. Ik zou geschat hebben dat 'is' het meest frekwent is, wat enigszins bevestigd wordt door de Google hits.

Een deponente werkwoordsvorm zoals 'geboren' kan met is en werd gebruikt worden, ook met was. Hij *was/werd *geboren in West-Vlaanderen maar slaagde er nooit in het dialect te leren, zijn ouders spraken Frans en op school mocht je toen geen dialect praten (afijn, toch niet in zijn tijd, het moest ABN zijn).



> Er is bij hen gisteren een dochtertje geboren.
> 
> In het eerste voorbeeld is de lijdende vorm nog herkenbaar: geboren betekent "gedragen", en is verwant met het Engels to bear, dat zelf geen deponens is en nog twee verschillende vormen kent (to be born "geboren worden"; to be borne "gedragen worden").



Deponens - Wikipedia


----------

